# Physician assistant coding



## poyersaug (Apr 24, 2009)

The PA is performing the admits, consults and f/u(hospital setting), the physician reviews the notes and agrees with treatment plan, it is not possible to bill under the physician's NPI#.  Am I correct, the physican would have to perform all of this in order to bill under his NPI:


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 24, 2009)

That is correct unless the physician sees the patient face to face these must be billed using the PA NPI.  Look at CR1776, issued in 2002, under the heading of shared encounters it states " If there is no face-to-face encounter between the patient and the physician (even if the physician signs off on the documentation provided by the NPP), then the visit must be billed under the NPP's number.


----------



## randiroyder (Apr 30, 2009)

*Cr1776*

Mitchellde, what is CR1776? I also do coding for PA's in the hospital setting and would love to have this information.

Thanks,


----------

